# Has anyone tried these clamps from Pocket Predator



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I haven't had much time to check out the vendors latest addition to their website, until tonight. One thing that caught my attention was these clamps on Pocket Predators website. Bill and Daranda have added multiple new items.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Blue Raja made a post on these in the General discussion under the topic about wrist braced slingshots. I shoot a Daisy F-16 and a Barnett Strike 9. Looks like a simple way to attach flats to a commercial slingshot.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Tag said:


> C4B1A74B-34D2-4B59-91BB-30481E25BAC2.jpeg I haven't had much time to check out the vendors latest addition to their website, until tonight. One thing that caught my attention was these clamps on Pocket Predators website. Bill and Daranda have added multiple new items.


Nobody other than a bunch of kids and us have used them yet.... I just listed them yesterday!



Grandpa Grumpy said:


> Blue Raja made a post on these in the General discussion under the topic about wrist braced slingshots. I shoot a Daisy F-16 and a Barnett Strike 9. Looks like a simple way to attach flats to a commercial slingshot.


The Smart Clamps will fit those two perfectly. In fact the picture shows them attached to a Daisy B52


----------



## Eldon 77 (Aug 20, 2018)

It would be cool to see a video tutorial on how well they work.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

They look like a great idea.  Bill always has great ideas for things. They would be perfect for setting up with flats to teach a friend to shoot. I've really never seen anyone get Fork hits on a wire frame. Be great for beginners.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

oh lord i will be making another purchase,lol


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Cjw said:


> They look like a great idea.  Bill always has great ideas for things. They would be perfect for setting up with flats to teach a friend to shoot. I've really never seen anyone get Fork hits on a wire frame. Be great for beginners.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks Chris, they really do make it easy for beginners


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Nice addition to your line Bill. Simple ,effective-nice!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Gosh that’s a great idea. Those should work nicely


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I definitely like the concept, I think it will help the younger kids to get started in slingshots. Now if spring would get here


----------



## JPD-Madrid (Apr 2, 2013)

It looks cool. Another kind of fast installation of bands.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Clever!! Good thinking Bill!


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

Although an interesting idea at first sight, I would question the possibility of the tubes or bands being flung back into the shooter's face with the circular clamps if something loosens up unexpectedly :hmm: .

I may be wrong of course...


----------



## Bob E (Mar 23, 2015)

Won't the set screws gouge the forks?


----------



## stevekt (Jul 3, 2012)

Pebble Shooter said:


> Although an interesting idea at first sight, I would question the possibility of the tubes or bands being flung back into the shooter's face with the circular clamps if something loosens up unexpectedly :hmm: .
> 
> I may be wrong of course...


I have the same concerns.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I completely understand your questions on the safety of these clamps, and since I haven’t tried them, I cannot give an honest opinion. I could guess and give my opinion, but that’s not fair to the manufacturer or the consumer. I posted this so in case you don’t check out Pocket Predator’s website, you might find these interesting. In the sport of slingshot shooting or any other shooting sport, safety is number one priority. I appreciate your replies on any of my post.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Pebble Shooter said:


> Although an interesting idea at first sight, I would question the possibility of the tubes or bands being flung back into the shooter's face with the circular clamps if something loosens up unexpectedly :hmm: .
> 
> I may be wrong of course...


Sure it's possible to put the clamps on and not tighten them down before using... but that kind of falls under common sense use rules... if it's loose, tighten it!

But of course even if you were to do that, so long as you pull the bands back over the clamp, it won't come off via the "offset compression clamp" method produced.

Once it is tightened the set screw should not come loose unless a person loosens it themselves... as there is no force acting upon the screw to loosen it prematurely.

As far as gouging the metal causing a possible rough spot where the bands will be cut.... the set screw does cause a little dimple with tiny, and I do mean tiny rough edges which are not enough to cause any damage to bands or any other common elastic.

All in all I've had these used on about 20 different slingshots for kids each going through at least several band sets (which I certainly would not allow if I weren't 100% confident in their safe usage) and maybe 7 or 8 band sets were used on my own rod type slingshots.... Not one complaint or unexpected problem.

Like I've said before, these allow a rod slingshot to be super accurate... but I still prefer some of my other slingshots (more of a challenge), so I haven't done quite as much testing as I normally do... others have done it more instead of me.

All in all, so long as you use a little common sense and thread the bands or tube on the opposite side of the rod as the set screw... then you won't have any problem or concern whatsoever... even though, if you were to do it completely backward, upside down and "wrong", it would still work fine so long as you tighten the set screw before using.


----------

